# Roller Coaster...



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought I would get a ride in between rain drops, so took a break from working yesterday afternoon and did a couple of laps in the Headlands. I had received an early Xmas gift of an inexpensive video camera that comes with both helmet and handlebar mounts (Oregon Scientific ATC-2K), so thought I would give it a try. 





I had it attached to my handlebars. The speaker didn't pick up anything, except the bike vibrations and road noises. But that made it sound to me like a rickety roller coaster shooting down the first big drop.

For a camera that costs just under $100, it isn't bad. I will have to try it next with the helmet mount to see how that works out (maybe it will make it a bit smoother, with my body isolating it from road vibrations).


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice. Is that from the top of the hill over-looking the GG Bridge & city going down towards the lagoon?
Camera mounted low enough on the bike to see your steering input on such a descent might be good.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice video... pretty good quality considering the price.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Nice. Is that from the top of the hill over-looking the GG Bridge & city going down towards the lagoon?
> Camera mounted low enough on the bike to see your steering input on such a descent might be good.


Yup, the one way stretch of road that brings you down to the Nike missile site.

Where are you suggesting the camera go? Down on the fork? I think it could be installed there with the mounts the provided.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey, Pete, I have a miniature mill and I can probably make a mount for you to mount that thing anywhere you want. I was thinking that you can put the camera just behind the display of a computer so that you can see the speed in the lower half of the frame or something. That would be cool.

Have you taken that camera down Highway 84 from Alice's Restaurant? I've ridden that section of road a few times and you can get some good speed but you do have to dice it up with cars.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I just got the camera, so haven't really used it much yet. This was my first time with it on the bike. 

Camera comes with a helmet mount, handlebar mount, and a small bunch of other velcro straps. Pretty much can be mounted most anywhere on a bike with these.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a video clip with the camera mounted on my helmet. Definitely better than the handlebar mount, IMHO.






Sorry it is an MTB clip, not a roadie thing...


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Where was that? Waterdog?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup. The old alignment of French Trail (what is now called Ohlone) in Waterdog.

I did up a review of the ATC-2K camera on my Blog, if anyone wants more info on it.


----------

